# Fotos vom BLACKFOREST ULTRA-BIKE-Marathon Kirchzarten



## Deleted 36013 (21. Juni 2005)

wer hat denn schöne fotos gemacht, und will sie hier mal posten, oder auf seine gallerie verweisen?


----------



## klaus_winstel (21. Juni 2005)

Gute Frage!!! Ich hab leider keine!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 36013 (21. Juni 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Frage!!! Ich hab leider keine!!!



ich leider auch nicht.

nebenbei: weiß jemand wann die fotos bei live-sportphotos online sind?

gibt's sonst im i-net irgendwo gallerien?
die gallerie der badischen zeitung gibt mit 31 bildern im mini-format nicht wirklich viel her.


----------



## klaus_winstel (21. Juni 2005)

Naja das wird noch ein weilchen dauern, schließlich müssen die die Bilder von über 4000 Teilnehmern "sortieren" - ich denke 2-3 Tage wirds wohl dauern...


----------



## Schwarzw.biker (21. Juni 2005)

@tobbi KLEIN

ich habe gelesen, dass die Fotos bei live-sportphotos erst 4 Tage nach dem Rennen online sind. 

Ich habe ansonsten bisher leider auch nur die Gallerie der BZ mit den 31 Bildern gefunden. 

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 36013 (23. Juni 2005)

die fotos bei live-sportphotos sind online.

aber immer noch keine fotos von euch???


----------



## klaus_winstel (23. Juni 2005)

Doch!!! Aber auch der Hinweis, daß noch nicht alle Fotos Online sind...
Von mir gibts derzeit nur 2, bei Kumpels manchmal schon 4...


----------



## mtbiker1978 (23. Juni 2005)

...die bilder bei live-sportphotos.com werden nach und nach aussortiert. kann also sein, dass noch welche folgen! 

sportliche grüße


----------



## Deleted 36013 (23. Juni 2005)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> die fotos bei live-sportphotos sind online.
> 
> aber immer noch keine fotos von euch???



sorry, hab mich wohl ein wenig unverständlich ausgedrückt.
meinte, ob ihr noch immer keine selbst-geschossenen privaten fotos aufgetrieben habt?


----------



## mtbiker1978 (24. Juni 2005)

...das nächste mal fahre ich mit helmkamera...


----------



## klaus_winstel (24. Juni 2005)

OK, dann gibts aber immer noch keine Bilder von "DIR"!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbiker1978 (28. Juni 2005)

...helmkamera und rückspiegel!!!


----------



## klaus_winstel (11. August 2005)

ich sags schon immer Hörnchen gehören im Marathon verboten!!!!   Seit ich mal beim Start mit meinem Hörnchen beim Nachbarn verhakt habe, verzichte ich drauf! Ebenfalls toll ist, wenn man sich irgendwo an Ästen o.ä verhakt. Ach ja und beim Schwarzwald Bike Marathon gibts auch so ne nette superenge Stelle, da kann man das Hörnchen prima im Zaun einhaken!   
Und hier der arme Helfer, das ist nicht fair!!!


----------



## Deleted 36013 (21. Juni 2006)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> wer hat denn schöne fotos gemacht, und will sie hier mal posten, oder auf seine gallerie verweisen?



gleiche frage, neues jahr:

wer hat fotos vom ultrabike?


----------



## atomic66 (21. Juni 2006)

Hi,

die Bilder unter http://www.global-pix.com/marathonp...s/Black Forest Ultra Bike Marathon;match=4786 sind online.

Gruß
Ben


----------



## scalie (21. Juni 2006)

Ein paar Bilder haben wir auf unserer Homepage.

www.maagonline.de


----------



## bikehumanumest (21. Juni 2006)

mein system spinnt grad also hier die bilder einzeln :

udo 




joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (21. Juni 2006)

sabine



und ich durfte da auch hoch...



gleich gibts hammi hammi...

joe


----------



## bikehumanumest (21. Juni 2006)

dabei hatte das so harmlos begonnen...
1.reihe power-track...



noch auf gleicher höhe mit dem bettinger 3001...

joe


----------



## bikehumanumest (21. Juni 2006)

und wieder mal alle reserven für den zielsprint mit dem piraten aufgehoben...





der dachte wohl der erste bogen wäre die ziellinie, denn 15 meter vor der transpondermessmatte ließ er dann gemütlich ausrollen und diese gelegenheit konnte ich mir ja nicht entgehen lassen um doch noch vorbeizuziehen,

joe
(sorry pirat ich machs nicht wieder...)


----------



## Deleted 36013 (22. Juni 2006)

scalie schrieb:
			
		

> Ein paar Bilder haben wir auf unserer Homepage.
> 
> www.maagonline.de



das 2. foto von der stollenbach-abfahrt auf eurer hp gefällt mir richtig gut!
meinst du, du kannst mir vielleicht das orginal schicken an:
tobiashahn (kringelchen) nightbiken.de

darf ich das vielleicht auch auf meiner hp verwenden? unter angabe der quelle versteht sich!


----------



## Probike (22. Juni 2006)

Schau doch mal auf www.schwarzwald-bike.de da gibt es eine Fotostrecke von über 40 Fotos und nen Bericht. Die Seite ist eh ganz gut.


----------



## squirrel (23. Juni 2006)

Bin auch schon die ganze Zeit auf der Suche nach weiteren Bildern. 
Eine paar hab ich auch auf meiner Seite.


----------



## Oetti03 (23. Juni 2006)

Oh man!! Da lupft's einem den Hut!! Hab grad bei dem offiziellen Fotodienst reingeschaut: wollen die doch sage und schreibe 9,90â¬ fÃ¼r das 12x17 Foto. Des mit Zeit drin kostet sogar 11,90â¬!  und Porto kommt noch dazu!

Kann mir einer erklÃ¤ren, wie sich so ein Preis zusammensetzt, bzw rechtfertigen lÃ¤sst?? Wenn ich z.B. beim Schlecker einen normalen Abzug machen lass, kostet der mich ca. 20 Cent! Und noch ein wenig fÃ¼r die Filmentwicklung. Und bei denen sind des doch bestimmt alles Digitalbilder; nachbearbeiten werden se die denk ich mal auch net. Also wo bitte ist denn da die Relation?? 
Als einzige ErklÃ¤rung hab ich mir zusammengereimt, dass die wahrscheinlich fÃ¼r ihr Exklusivrecht am Marathon ganz schÃ¶n was an den Veranstalter abdrÃ¼cken mÃ¼ssen...??
Man rechne mal grob: ca. 4000 Starter. Wenn nur die HÃ¤lfte je ein Bild bestellt, dann sind das 2000 x 9,90â¬ = 19800,- FÃ¼r die Entwicklung greif ich mal hoch und nehm 2,- pro Bild an: also - 4000,- . Dann noch ein paar Steuern (hier bin ich Ã¼berfragt...) , sagen wir mal ganz grob, am Ende bleiben denen ca. 15000â¬  . Dann noch  den Lohn fÃ¼r die Fotografen (meines Wissens nach verdienen die sehr wenig) weg und man ist bei ca. 10000â¬; nicht schlecht fÃ¼r nen Sonntag, oder??

So, dass musste mal raus. Bitte dreht mir keinen Strick aus der Rechnung. Ist nur mal grob Ã¼ber den Daumen gepeilt...


----------



## squirrel (25. Juni 2006)

Ich hab mir zwar einen Abzug bestellt, finde die Preise aber auch gesalzen. Das schonmal vorweg.
Deine Rechnung kann ich rechnerisch nicht wirklich verbessern. Du hast aber wohl die Auslagen für (Kamera-)Ausrüstung, Soft- und Hardware, die Server, Büro, Transportmittel, Wochenend-Zuschläge und Spesen vergessen. Ich denke mal, dass auch weitaus weniger Leute Bilder kaufen werden und daher der Gewinn deutlich niedriger sein wird...


----------



## Oetti03 (25. Juni 2006)

Stimmt. Die hab ich alle nicht berücksichtig. Hab mir halt gedacht, dass die des ja net zum ersten mal machen und eigentlich alle Ausrüstung haben sollten...

Aber allem mekern zum Trotz: ich werd mir auch noch ein Bild bestellen! Für die Sammlung...


----------



## janosch- (28. Juni 2006)

habe auch ein paar... die ich in den nächsten tagen mal online stellen werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janosch- (28. Juni 2006)

und noch eins...


----------



## puntenel (28. Juni 2006)

wow... klasse bilder!  mehr davon bitte


----------



## cännondäler__ (28. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
ich möchte Euer Augenmerk nochmal auf die www.valle.de Seite lenken und dort auf die Bilder 93, 101 und 102: The Man with the Golden Bike. Hatte den Mensch mit seinem Kumpel auf dem Powertrack oft um mich herum und er verdient den Preis für den entspanntesten Teilnehmer (lag wahrscheinlich am goldenen Bike). 
Übrigens war ich etwas irritiert wegen der Bildüberschriften "2005" aber offensichtlich sind die Bilder von diesem Jahr!

cännondäler


----------



## Oberaggi (28. Juni 2006)

Die Bilder mit den Hörnern kenn ich schon vom letzten Jahr.
Außerdem erkannt man im Stadion noch den alten Zieleinlauf, daher denke ich es sind alte Bilder.


----------



## cännondäler__ (29. Juni 2006)

Hallo Oberaggi,
mit dem Zielfoto hast Du ohne Zweifel Recht! In dem Fall hat sich die Situation vom letzten Jahr, als die beiden in Hofsgrund im Gras liegen, einfach dieses Jahr wiederholt! Danke für´s genaue Hinschauen!

cännondäler


----------

